# Favorite movements from Carmina Burana (except "O fortuna")



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

For me it's "Fortune plango vulnera", "Tempus est iocundum" and "Si puer cum puellula".


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

The swan roasting


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Roasting swan for me as well.


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

I love this work, no matter wat some say about it. My favorite parts are probably the following:

Omnia sol temperat
Tanz
In taberna quando sumus
Tempus est iocundum
Ave formossissima


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

manyene said:


> The swan roasting


yup - neat bassoon solo - high tessitura...the screechy tenor solo goes on a bit long, tho...[screechy bassoons are fine, tenors??....ehhh...:lol:]

The Dance is really good, and I like the Tavern scene also. 
The whole piece has worn thin for me tho, over-exposure, perhaps, played it too many times - the "sing-songy" repetitions become tedious to me.

My favorite Carmina setting is the Five excerpts one of his students did for small wind ensemble....very excellent...almost "Stravinsky-like".


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

I love it too. So much interesting (and fun) music!


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

A BBC TV programme quite recently described it as musical fascism! Perhaps the writer was a protector of swans, but I think (I was only half listening as it was not a very good programme) it was the musical language.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Enthusiast said:


> A BBC TV programme quite recently described it as musical fascism! Perhaps the writer was a protector of swans, but I think (I was only half listening as it was not a very good programme) it was the musical language.


I think that was Suzy Klein and the final episode of her _Tunes for Tyrants_ series, wasn't it? I'd enjoyed that particular programme right up until the end when she couldn't resist taking what I thought was an unnecessary swipe at _O Fortuna_ for its 'hollow bombast' (whether she meant the whole of _Carmina Burana_ or just _O Fortuna_ I'm not sure) - up until then she'd been admirably objective about pretty much everything but at the last hurdle she couldn't help having a gratuitous pop at a work she obviously dislikes. Pity.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

elgars ghost said:


> I think that was Suzy Klein and the final episode of her _Tunes for Tyrants_ series, wasn't it? I'd enjoyed that particular programme right up until the end when she couldn't resist taking what I thought was an unnecessary swipe at _O Fortuna_ for its 'hollow bombast' (whether she meant the whole of _Carmina Burana_ or just _O Fortuna_ I'm not sure) - up until then she'd been admirably objective about pretty much everything but at the last hurdle she couldn't help having a gratuitous pop at a work she obviously dislikes. Pity.


Yes, that sounds like the one. I didn't think the series was that stimulating either. It seems that we get real academics when the BBC covers art or history or literature but they seem to think music needs dumbing down. Maybe it is just that I know a bit more about music.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I love the whole thing! It is Orff's triumph: it all works so well together. The fact that it is so popular as a classical piece unlike your standard "classical piece" is, in part, what calls down certain critical disdain for it; also the murmurs that it is fascist music or homoerotic music or too accessable music. Tempus et iocundum, if you put a gun to my head--what a paean to the expectation of physical love! This ain't that platonic stuff.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Ecce gratum
In trutina

Both are worthy of being excerpted. I like the whole piece, however.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

In Trutina. Beautiful song. I can give or take the rest.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

Heck148 said:


> yup - neat bassoon solo - high tessitura...the screechy tenor solo goes on a bit long, tho...[screechy bassoons are fine, tenors??....ehhh...:lol:]
> 
> I'm one too; hopefully of the non-screechy variety


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fortune plango vulnera and In Trutina , but love it all.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Carmina Burana, a Nazi party favorite, and the source of hundreds of derivative movie soundtracks. But In Trutina is just gorgeous. So simple, so lightly and delicately scored. Even Barbra Streisand recorded it. Carmina is a tough nut to put on, but audiences always love it.


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

The "Tanz" (lively and rhythmic), "In trutina" (gorgeous), and "Ave formosissima" (grand and majestic) are favorites of mine.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lucia Popp; "Stetit puella"; "In trutina"; "Dulcissime"; Carmina Burana; Carl Orff.


----------

